# AppStore Mise à jour



## GRESSY (30 Octobre 2011)

J'ai voulu remettre à certaines application achetées sur AppStore, alors que je n'ai pas changer de compte,mon ordo répond;
Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour d'autres comptes.
Pour mettre à jour cette application, connectez-vous au compte utilisé lors de son achat.
Je n'ai qu'un seul compte, d'ou vient l'erreur.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même problème. Il y a manifestement un bug quelque part...
La seule solution que j'ai trouvée est de supprimer les applications en cause et de les retélécharger.


----------



## GRESSY (30 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse j'ai procédé tel quel,en effet il doit avoir un bug.


----------

